# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Giúp e cài theme cho đt 5230!!!

## tranbaokieu

anh chị có ai biết cách setup theme cho 5230 chi e,e có theme ùi,nhưng vô đt lại k thấy ai biết chỉ từng bước dùm e.:emlaugh:

----------


## thuyvt123

khùng àh , nokia 5230 là xài windows mà sao use theme đc , cũng cùng đang xài nó nè, ông bik game của nó k ! :|

----------


## gahocseo

> khùng àh , nokia 5230 là xài windows mà sao use theme đc , cũng cùng đang xài nó nè, ông bik game của nó k ! :|


 ông mới khùng đó,tui cái được ùi nè,biết thì nói không bik thì dựa cột mà nghe,game ha? một đống,tui không hiểu ông lên mạng làm j ma không vô google mà tìm,nông cạn kiến thức, game thì vô đây mà down : http://gallery.mobile9.com/c/nokia-5230-java-softwares_2464/10 tui hy vọng là ông bik cách tải xuống.

----------


## inoxsangtrong

> ông mới khùng đó,tui cái được ùi nè,biết thì nói không bik thì dựa cột mà nghe,game ha? một đống,tui không hiểu ông lên mạng làm j ma không vô google mà tìm,nông cạn kiến thức, game thì vô đây mà down : http://gallery.mobile9.com/c/nokia-5230-java-softwares_2464/10 tui hy vọng là ông bik cách tải xuống.


bạn ơi,bày mình cách cài themes cho đt 5230 đi,mình làm hoài mà hok đc,hix:bawling:

----------


## muabanxe

đơn giản thôi mà, s60v5 thì theme thường là file cài đặt sis hoặc sisx. bác tải theme về copy qua điện thoại rồi vào trình duyệt file kích mở nó, thế là quá trinh cài đặt bắt đầu. rồi bác làm theo hướng dẩn của nó thôi. nếu bị lổi chứng chỉ thì bác phải hack phone hoặc sign nó rồi cài vào.

----------

